# Snatch - Juice Reviews.



## Lord Vetinari (7/5/16)

Well I got two bottles of their gear, Monkey Man and Flash Fried. I am honestly NOT impressed so if you are a fan take this with a pinch of salt right:

Monkey Man - Banana something. Tastes like a kiddies cough medicine. In the Gemini it is downright insipid. Dry mouth feel. Low flavor. Griffin delivers a muted burned banana vibe. Dripping it was a waste of cotton to be honest not a big improvement.

Flash Fried - I cant make out what it is supposed to taste like. My ex describes it as SUPER bland. I dont disagree. Seems bad juice is all we ever agree on lol. 

Overall both juices feel like my DIY did 2 months ago. Low flavor. Dry mouth feel. Spectacularly unispiring. 

I dont often hate on juice but I feel ripped off lol... 

Back to Nostalgia and ELP... thank gods I got some Special Reserve on the same day.

Might just not be up my alley but I am very much unimpressed.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## AlphaDog (7/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Well I got two bottles of their gear, Monkey Man and Flash Fried. I am honestly NOT impressed so if you are a fan take this with a pinch of salt right:
> 
> Monkey Man - Banana something. Tastes like a kiddies cough medicine. In the Gemini it is downright insipid. Dry mouth feel. Low flavor. Griffin delivers a muted burned banana vibe. Dripping it was a waste of cotton to be honest not a big improvement.
> 
> ...



Yeah.. i got the sugar rush one. 3mg nic has massive throat hit lol. Same dry mouth feel too and can't actually make out what it tastes like.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## brotiform (8/5/16)

I agree on flash fried , however the rest of the snatch lineup have all been super

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (12/5/16)

FWIW- Monkey Man is quite good, really enjoying it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Neal (12/5/16)

Hey @Lord Vetinari , thanks for the post, but the title of your thread sounds well dodgy...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## AlphaDog (12/5/16)

Neal said:


> Hey @Lord Vetinari , thanks for the post, but the title of your thread sounds well dodgy...


LOL!!!!!!

Snatch Juice... HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/5/16)

Neal said:


> Hey @Lord Vetinari , thanks for the post, but the title of your thread sounds well dodgy...


I know right! Looool... its a little wrong but hey forum conventions or it gets edited and moved and fingers get waved etc lmfao


----------



## brotiform (12/5/16)

How does that snatch smell?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/5/16)

brotiform said:


> How does that snatch smell?


Like a banana... oh my... this is getting worse...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jacob_Ventura (8/8/16)

I have only had Sugar Rush and Monkey man, and I have to say I like it a lot, I have even gone back for more. Monkey man has just the right amount of banana for my taste. I cant say anything about flash fried, I still need to try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (8/8/16)

I loved Monkey Man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (16/8/16)

Ok so just thought I'd throw an update in this thread for what is quickly becoming one of my favorite local juices , and ADVs.

Thanks to @TommyL for getting it out to me over the weekend :

*Label : *Snatch e-liquid
*Choice : * Dairy Queen 3mg
*Mod : * RX200S
*Atomizer : *Griffin 25 with top flow
*Build : *Dual fused claptons coming in at 0.2 ohm
*Wick : * Cotton Bacon V2 
*Wattage : *75w

*Review :
*
Ok so I tried some Dairy Queen in the past and didn't think too much of it on my first tank or 2 , but I soon realised that I was craving this juice more and more.

The vape is smooth and sweet , it is everything you want from a strawberry milky vape. The balance of dairy / dessert / fruit is on fleek as the kids would say. I find myself loving this juice at higher wattages with a little more warmth where the flavor really starts to shine , however , even down to 50w I still love this. 

I have an undeniable addiction to Dairy Queen , and as far as strawberry / dairy vapes go , this has to be my favorite I have had. 
There is just something so great about the way DQ delivers it's vape in a smooth and silky manner , loaded with flavor and an incredible exhale. 

I have tried this back to back in the same build against Mylk and OHW Milkman , and imho Dairy Queen is superior in all aspects , and what makes it even more superb , is that it is made locally by our young stud in KZN , @TommyL .

An absolute winner!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/8/16)

brotiform said:


> Ok so just thought I'd throw an update in this thread for what is quickly becoming one of my favorite local juices , and ADVs.
> 
> Thanks to @TommyL for getting it out to me over the weekend :
> 
> ...




Nice writeup bud.
Most men love a good snatch

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## brotiform (16/8/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice writeup bud.
> Most men love a good snatch



Thanks pal , was a bit of a quick one on my phone , just wanted to bump this thread and show my appreciation

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## TommyL (16/8/16)

brotiform said:


> Ok so just thought I'd throw an update in this thread for what is quickly becoming one of my favorite local juices , and ADVs.
> 
> Thanks to @TommyL for getting it out to me over the weekend :
> 
> ...



Thanks @brotiform

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (9/9/16)

This stuff is the Kitty's Titties!!!

Going through DQ like I am drinking it. Absolutely sublime and probably my number 1 ADV! If you haven't tried it , I suggest you do.

It's so much more than OHW's Milk Man could ever be 

I know @Neuk and @OreO can attest

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## OreO (13/9/16)

I full agree with @brotiform. 

When vaping this juice in a tank (I have had it in a moonshot, Mage, goblin v2 and bellus) it is the creamiest strawberry milk I have tasted to date. This is saying a lot as my go to flavour is a strawberry milk. 
The strawberry is well balanced in the juice so you don't get that harsh overly powered strawberry profile. 
The juice is not too sweet either so it lends itself to being a fantastic all day Vape. 

When running the juice on a dripper a little surprise flavour profile sneaks it's way in. (Drippers used are doge v3 on the noisy cricket, petri, pheno, recoil, SOI 22 & 24mm and goon, all with varying builds in and used on mechs and regulated devices). 
On the drippers a slight biscuit surprise makes an appearance. I would compare it to a sugar cone taste. The creams become a little more subtle, the biscuit appears and the strawberry maintains the lead roll. I almost want to call it a strawberry soft serve on a sugar cone. 

I have been vaping this juice for nearly 6 months now and my last order was made up of 500ml of Dairy Queen and I think that's a clear indication to the quality of the juice. Want to just say well done to @TommyL for this great juice. 

If you like strawberry milk and u haven't tried this juice yet, do yourself a favour and treat yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform (13/9/16)

Woooot


----------



## TommyL (13/9/16)

OreO said:


> I full agree with @brotiform.
> 
> When vaping this juice in a tank (I have had it in a moonshot, Mage, goblin v2 and bellus) it is the creamiest strawberry milk I have tasted to date. This is saying a lot as my go to flavour is a strawberry milk.
> The strawberry is well balanced in the juice so you don't get that harsh overly powered strawberry profile.
> ...


Thanks @OreO ❤


----------



## Neuk (13/9/16)

brotiform said:


> I know @Neuk and @OreO can attest



Yep, I can certainly attest to this being the best strawberry/milk flavoured liquid that I have ever tasted, ever  I enjoy it so much, I have essentially turned my Griffin 25mm in to a Dairy Queen only tank, with my other tanks/dripper I use for all my other liquids. I am still new to vaping so my taste buds and senses are still developing but I love how creamy this liquid tastes and how easy it vapes, it is definitely an all day vape for me. Thanks to @TommyL at Snatch for making such a great tasting and vaping liquid, one that definitely not only competes with but beats, some of the international liquids I have been lucky enough to taste.

I have tasted some Flash Fried, Monkey Man and Sugar Rush but need to get some 30ml bottles myself and spend more time with them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TommyL (13/9/16)

Neuk said:


> Yep, I can certainly attest to this being the best strawberry/milk flavoured liquid that I have ever tasted, ever  I enjoy it so much, I have essentially turned my Griffin 25mm in to a Dairy Queen only tank, with my other tanks/dripper I use for all my other liquids. I am still new to vaping so my taste buds and senses are still developing but I love how creamy this liquid tastes and how easy it vapes, it is definitely an all day vape for me. Thanks to @TommyL at Snatch for making such a great tasting and vaping liquid, one that definitely not only competes with but beats, some of the international liquids I have been lucky enough to taste.
> 
> I have tasted some Flash Fried, Monkey Man and Sugar Rush but need to get some 30ml bottles myself and spend more time with them.


Thanks @Neuk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neuk (5/10/16)

I ordered a few bottles of Just Peachy which @TommyL from Snatch has recently added to his range of eliquids. I absolutely love Dairy Queen so was keen to give Just Peachy a try and I was not disappointed. It is another great flavour, which smells quite sweet and reminds of my childhood eating tinned peaches on a hot summer day in the garden next to the pool. I was pleasantly surprised that it doesn't taste as sweet as it smells, it is another great easy flavour which I could use all day long. It has kicked off a fruit eliquid phase for me...

Thanks again @TommyL and keep up the great work!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TommyL (5/10/16)

Neuk said:


> I ordered a few bottles of Just Peachy which @TommyL from Snatch has recently added to his range of eliquids. I absolutely love Dairy Queen so was keen to give Just Peachy a try and I was not disappointed. It is another great flavour, which smells quite sweet and reminds of my childhood eating tinned peaches on a hot summer day in the garden next to the pool. I was pleasantly surprised that it doesn't taste as sweet as it smells, it is another great easy flavour which I could use all day long. It has kicked off a fruit eliquid phase for me...
> 
> Thanks again @TommyL and keep up the great work!


Thanks man!


----------

